# Do you like your country, language, surroundings?



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I hate mine. I shouldn't have been born in this country. But I have no choice.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm fine with it. Sometimes it's boring but I guess that's because I've never been overseas or lived in a place where English wasn't the main language.

Where do you live and what do you hate about it?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The landscape is really bland and boring in Ontario.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

The last time I expressed my love for my city on SAS I was persecuted for it, so I won't, thank you SAS. 

y u no like urkaine? Beautiful Crimea, proud citizens of Kiev, mysteries of the great forests, and of course the wheat fields - breadbasket of the East 

In all seriousness I'm sure it's not perfect, but you could be worse off you could be living in Belarus. Maybe one day you could hop on a boat and emigrate like I plan to?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think I'd trade it in for anything


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

as I also say: it's a Big City and it's booming, wide-streets, Mega Shopping Mall, Plenty of Jobs, BUT it's not for someone with a high SAD and no Job 

Strange,Eastern Europe is beautiflu


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I dont like mine, the only place worth living in england is london, every other city in england is boring and bland compared to london.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> I dont like mine, the only place worth living in england is london, every other city in england is boring and bland compared to london.


This is so true. I wish you posted this in the 'What's the deal with you UK people?' Thread!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, I do.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Country - I don't even know. I could live here or somewhere else, doesn't matter. I'm not very attached to this or that area, I can find beauty pretty much everywhere. But I feel deeply connected to my language - I think in Lithuanian constructions, I express myself in phases I couldn't even translate.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol its okay i guess im estonia greatfull for meeting my bf though hes not estonian himself xd
I hate my dads country(hes from spain)
My grandma is russian i dont really like that either
I hate spanish and russian language,i dont mind estonian but its not my fav :b
Im not very nationalistic anyway


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I live in the US so of course I love it! The city I live in is Vegas which is OK with me. It sucks that there isn't much to do here (unless you have certain vices) but we don't get natural disasters, outside of heat related things.

My languages are Spanish and English. I love Spanish and English is fine but I hate the way some 'ghetto' folks butcher the language.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

kast said:


> I'm fine with it. Sometimes it's boring but I guess that's because I've never been overseas or lived in a place where English wasn't the main language.
> 
> Where do you live and what do you hate about it?


I live in Ukraine and it is a cold and nasty country. Very corrupt, economically ruined and criminal. No convenience for ordinary people, no jobs, no good medical care. Many people are alcoholics and drug addicts, almost all of them smoke. And I dislike the Ukrainian language spoken around. All this + no love and no job makes me totally depressed.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Meh, I don't like my country much but somehow I'd feel weird if I completely ditched it for good (England). As for language... English is the predomindant language in the world, and for me at least it's difficult to just pick up another language so easily... it's very boring here to, no jobs or anything and the people... chavs, too many of those low class asshat people...

I wouldn't mind moving to another country though but, eh, I'm willing to stay here for just a tiny bit longer.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes. I love the USA. It's crazy cause I had a great convo the other day about how we're indoctrinated to be patriotic. With the pledge of allegiance and national anthem every single day in school. It ****ing worked. I'm very cognizant nations are more mental concepts society chooses to subscribe to than anything real, but damn if I don't love America. I'm a singer as well and I do get teary eyed almost every patriotic song I sing lol.

I prefer to be in a city at this time of my life but otherwise I'm happy. English is a beautiful language when spoken well. I'm content.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I like living in the US...just not the part that I live in. :/ Pretty sure I would love Europe or Canada also though.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Good question:

1) No I dont like my country very much. I am not into countries anyway more into areas (or districts, provnices... however it is called in english), my historical district is "province westphalia of the kingdom of prussia". In this case I would say yes I somehow love it (THE PROVINCE)
2) The German language is ok, but I guess I find French a bit more appealing - I only speak French badly though. 
3) Surroundings, I can not complain - its quite variable, like woods, lakes, farmlands, cities, some old castles etc. plus ca. 300km to the coast.... 

I dont like the current system and politicians of this country that much btw. This was better in the 90ties still.

My flag:


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

There are many things I like about Scotland but many things I dislike. I'm proud of the fact we have contributed a number of important ideas and inventions to the world despite being a small country. However, I am ashamed of the colonialism, and the atrocities that were commited as part of it, we took part in as part of the UK. There are also a number of problems we are having in the 21st century with obesity, alcohol and other drugs.

It is really sad that Gaelic is almost a dead language in Scotland. Less than 2% of the population can speak it. Apparently more people can speak Farsi than Gaelic.

One of the benefits of Scotland is we do have some nice scenery with plenty of mountains and forests. There are also many historical features like castles and abbeys.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, I don't like my country. I mean I'm glad I wasn't born in a 3rd world country but Western Europe or Australia would be much better. But if I have to be American...California is probably the best place to grow up. Wouldn't want to live in the mid-west, Arizona, Utah, Idaho, or the south that is for sure. NYC or Hawaii might be okay.

I'm glad English is my native language since it is the world's de facto lingua franca. I have been able to live abroad and support myself because of it.


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

there are some things i like, some i dislike, but overall it's a nice country to live in. i don't really like the dutch language though.
and the surroundings are nice i suppose. lots of trees and lakes etc


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

It's the best!


----------



## Morbid (Nov 14, 2009)

My country has both positives and negatives. We have a lot of freedom compared to some places in the world. And we have brave young people willing to put their lives on the line to defend it. I just think the majority of people are just so materialistic, judgemental, superficial. Maybe its just the city i live in, but people are just so damn rude.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I love my country, I love my language, but the surroundings... well, they can be quite depressing. It's common to see people walking around with a beer can in their hands, flock outside bars/clubs. Oh well.


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

I love my country, it is just beautiful. Couple weeks ago I read that my country has the most clean air in the world, haha. I don't really like the language, it is hard and weird. Most of my country is covered with forest


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> I live in Ukraine and it is a cold and nasty country. Very corrupt, economically ruined and criminal. No convenience for ordinary people, no jobs, no good medical care. Many people are alcoholics and drug addicts, almost all of them smoke. And I dislike the Ukrainian language spoken around. All this + no love and no job makes me totally depressed.


Ukraine has nice architecture, doesn't it? In the cities... Maybe natural beauty too, I'm not sure. Have you considered emigrating? Is that a possibility? You can come here to Australia :b


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

BlackCry said:


> I love my country, it is just beautiful. Couple weeks ago I read that my country has the most clean air in the world, haha. I don't really like the language, it is hard and weird. Most of my country is covered with forest


If I lived on the Moon, I'd love my country too!  I didn't know there were any trees though.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I love living in Canada. I'm glad the language is English because there are so many doors that open as a result... Like many literary works, films, etc. And the opportunity to travel/emigrate (as many people speak English). If I were born in my parents' country, there's a chance I'd have been dead. I live in the city, so I appreciate my surroundings. There's so much to see and do. It's vibrant and alive.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I love America, I like the state I live in and I'm glad we speak English here. It's the only language I know how to speak.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I've always had a bit of a cultural cringe about being Australian. If I was from Western Europe, I think that would be better. Not better in living standards or safety, but if I travelled I would be considered 'exotic' or different, as an Australian, you get lots of convict jokes and crocodile dundee references. Not to mention people point out your accent, that always gets my SA going.
I do really like my country, if I emigrated I know I would miss it, especially the nature and sh*t. But sometimes I do wish I was from somewhere with an interesting history and a unique language and culture. 

From what I know of Ukraine, it seems like an interesting place. Sure it has its problems, corruption and so on, but its not hard to find pictures of th beautiful architecture and landscape. The accents and language is also pretty interesting, I don't know any Ukrainian, but I know some Russian and some Slovene, I'm pretty fascinated by slavic languages, Ukrainian history is also pretty interesting. 
I understand what you mean about corruption and criminality though, if you can't feel safe in your country, its not a good sign.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

I think my home country is pretty ok, somewhat boring maybe but on the other hand it's very safe to live here. I love the language because of its expressiveness.



Amphoteric said:


> I love my country, I love my language, but the surroundings... well, they can be quite depressing. It's common to see people walking around with a beer can in their hands, flock outside bars/clubs. Oh well.


Yep. There are way too many people who can't drink in moderation.

Nature is great, especially in summer but I don't like winter. I hate snow and I hate cold even more.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

No I hate human society.



Morbid said:


> I just think the majority of people are just so materialistic, judgemental, superficial. Maybe its just the city i live in, but people are just so damn rude.


No all humans except for a select few are like that.



eveningbat said:


> I hate mine. I shouldn't have been born in this country. But I have no choice.


How? you speak russian one of the coolest languages besides latin.


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE my country born and raised in london


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't like America. Wish I was born in Australia. Would've made my struggle disappear, now I'm gonna have to work for my citizenship.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> How? you speak russian one of the coolest languages besides latin.


Isn't she Ukrainian?



> I don't like America. Wish I was born in Australia. Would've made my struggle disappear, now I'm gonna have to work for my citizenship


You're American, you won't have to work that hard. Anyone from the US, UK, Ireland, New Zealand or Canada won't have much difficulty getting a job, a sponsor or residency in Australia. Australia needs young immigrants, and native English speaking immigrants are favoured very highly over others.If you immigrate here, you'll be settled down and 'localised' pretty quick, plus most American accents are considered attractive and kind of cool here .


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Dita said:


> No. I hate the weather and dislike surroundings, most of my country looks and makes me feel depressed. Ugly houses, little villages and just lots of trees and nothing else.


Where is this?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I like most of the things about my country, especially the social liberty's, social safety-nets and relative lack of over the top conservatism and religious nuts. There's a few things which I don't like, particularly the weather where I live (especially the summer season and the humid heat and heavy rain that comes with living in a subtropical climate system). I don't always like peoples attitudes around here either, maybe it's just my area but people can be rather combative at times (example; road rage is very very common) And to an extent I find the popular culture of sports, cars and drinking quite boring (generalizing of-course).

If I was given the chance to move I probably would, mostly because I want to experience more in life than living in one place forever and I'd really like to experience snow. I'd preferably move to Canada or northern Europe, as they seem to have a similar social democracy as here but with weather which I'd prefer.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, I love America. Every place in this world has negatives, but there's something special about this place. The Natural Parks are beautiful, the mid-west is beautiful, the beaches are beautiful, the mountains are beautiful. Ahhh, even little old Ohio is beautiful. I don't mind taking the hate people direct at this country because if they don't live here or weren't born here, they just don't understand. I find myself interested in traveling to many countries all over the world, but this is the only place I'd live. Americans butcher the English language, I will say that. I always thought French was the prettiest.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, it's one of the better countries to be born into.


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't live in my home country. I love both England and Denmark though, and I find myself sad every time I leave either place. Danish is such a funny language though  not exactly beautiful but some of the words are fun to say.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm ambivalent about it but I like it about as well as I like anything. There's lots of good people in the US (as good as people get, anyway). There are lots of cool places and there is more culture here than some people from other countries think.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Dita said:


> I live in Finland :blank


As someone who lives in a large metropolitan city, in a subtropical climate, in Australia, Finland seems like an exotic and fascinating place.
I've never seen snow, or huge european forests, or huge mountains and glaciers, or old villages. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I like Japan better.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

My country, yes. The politics, people ruling it and ****, no.

My language is ok. Some dialects make jokes not needed, just the mere speaking and way of saying it, is often enough.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

I love my people but I hate a few things in their culture


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Read my signature.After university, I plan to get a job with the government that involves a lot of traveling. I speak English and Spanish and am now learning Arabic.I would not mind living in a country lacked some of the "luxeries" that the US has. I also definitely don't fit into the norms of this country when it comes to being the average 20 year old.Can't wait to pack my bags and leave.There's a whole world out there man.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I adore the scenery, the cities, the culture, the language, the history of my country...

But I hate the party in power, so %51 of the crowd. That makes me feel left out everytime I see someone of that group. Yes, %51 of the folk is stupid, including the ones who are highly obsessed with religion that cant think straight and ignore science of course.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes to all three. I admire and envy other countries' attributes that mine does not have, or doesn't do as well, but overall I'm very proud and grateful to be where I am.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

it has its good and bad points, and I guess it's nice to know English, but there's not a lot I really love about the language. My surroundings could be better, not living in a great area. I don't feel like there's anything unique to where I live, but I'm living the best I can right now so I can't complain. Honestly it could be much worse.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Solar Eclipse said:


> If I were born in my parents' country, there's a chance I'd have been dead.


Which country is that?


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

No, I don't like mine much. I mean, I was glad I wasn't born into a warzone or a their world country, but I don't like Britain much. Language...well, I guess it's just a language, although Chav speak really annoys me. Surroundings...ugh, people tell me all these green pastures and stuff are supposed to be beautiful but I don't see it. Maybe I've gotten used to it care, I dunno.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

shevchenko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah I like America, but I wish I lived in a different state.
I'm actually glad my parents moved to the U.S. before having me. I think eastern Europe sucks for the most part.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> The last time I expressed my love for my city on SAS I was persecuted for it, so I won't, thank you SAS.
> 
> y u no like urkaine? Beautiful Crimea, proud citizens of Kiev, mysteries of the great forests, and of course the wheat fields - breadbasket of the East
> 
> In all seriousness I'm sure it's not perfect, but you could be worse off you could be living in Belarus. Maybe one day you could hop on a boat and emigrate like I plan to?


How dare you, my parents are from Belarus! 
If you were Slavic you would actually understand how much it sucks living in eastern Europe. Everyone is poor, hard to get a good job, most cars driving are from either the 1980's or 90's lol.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> i live in ukraine and it is a cold and nasty country. Very corrupt, economically ruined and criminal. No convenience for ordinary people, no jobs, no good medical care. Many people are alcoholics and drug addicts, almost all of them smoke. And i dislike the ukrainian language spoken around. All this + no love and no job makes me totally depressed.


Я тоже ненавижу украинску мову!


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I live in a good country,not the best town here though by a long shot


----------



## Under the Radar (Jan 5, 2013)

I hate my country but is a justified hate. Is seems that almost everyone here hates this country, this is sign of mass low self esteem in my opinion, maybe the communist background has to do with it IDK. Anyway the worst think is that media feeds this hatred.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Which country is that?


Sri Lanka. Nasty civil war ended in 2009 after lasting nearly 26 years; there were many civilian (as well as police, soldier, and terrorist) deaths.


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

The winters here are too long, that's the only thing i can complain about.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I hate America and have every intention of fleeing. I do, however, embrace and love the English language.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I have somewhat of a love-hate relationship with my country. I just plain hate the Dutch language. English sounds infinitly better. We don't really have an interesting culture or history. We're called the Netherlands for a reason, and that is that mountains are almost non-existant, which sucks since I love mountains. At least we have (small) forests and a lot of water.

As for the people, on one hand I love the down-to-earth objective mentality when people have it in moderation, but at the same time I hate it because it can be over the top. Who knows, maybe i'm guilty of that too sometimes. And even though it's not what it was several years ago, i'm glad we still have a decent healthcare system.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

YES!! 'MERICA!









hahaaaaaa actually no. wish i lived in europe somewhere.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Belgium sucks and so do our three languages.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i absolutely hate my country and everything on it/related to it/about it etc.....

that's all.


----------



## mosu (Feb 8, 2013)

The UK is OK I guess. I don't like the fact that we are a monarchy though.


----------



## Angst86 (Feb 23, 2013)

I dislike it.
The natural scenery is quite nice. I like the black sand beaches. 
I don't however like the "culture". The macho, working class, booze-cars-n' alcohol focused. There is little tolerance for alternative subcultures or individuals. It's also absolutely **** boring.
No history and no culture. I wish I were German. Failing that, any type of European would do.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Angst86 said:


> I dislike it.
> The natural scenery is quite nice. I like the black sand beaches.
> I don't however like the "culture". The macho, working class, booze-cars-n' alcohol focused. There is little tolerance for alternative subcultures or individuals. It's also absolutely **** boring.
> No history and no culture. I wish I were German. Failing that, any type of European would do.


Which country are you referring to?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm glad I speak english and have the opportunities/luxuries of a developed country. But no I don't like it here (Australia). 

The natural scenery is barren, flat, red, brown and dead-looking. (There's an old patriotic poem called "I Love a Sunburnt Country" Basically describes what I hate about the landscape here uke). 

Architecture and infrastructure; Melbourne and Sydney aren't that bad, most other places: (especially Perth) fugly. 

Weather: wayyy to hot. 

Culture: What culture? Other than nationistic racism. 

It's so far form everywhere I'd want to visit. Bands often won't tour here and when they do, often skip Perth.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

> I'm glad I speak english and have the opportunities/luxuries of a developed country. But no I don't like it here (Australia).
> 
> The natural scenery is barren, flat, red, brown and dead-looking. (There's an old patriotic poem called "I Love a Sunburnt Country" Basically describes what I hate about the landscape here ).
> 
> ...


Which part of Australia do you live in?

I used to think lots of Australia was ugly, but the landscapes have become more appealing to me over time.

I imagine you'd probably find the rainforests quite pretty in QLD and NSW.

Tasmania would probably appeal to you as well. Very lush there.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> I'm glad I speak english and have the opportunities/luxuries of a developed country. But no I don't like it here (Australia).
> 
> The natural scenery is barren, flat, red, brown and dead-looking. (There's an old patriotic poem called "I Love a Sunburnt Country" Basically describes what I hate about the landscape here uke).
> 
> ...


Hey, I'll gladly trade. Any day of the week.
Though Perth isn't my destination, I'd live in a cardboard box there if I were granted the citizenship.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

Is a nice place to visit, not so much to live in. Biggest problem is that most people here sell their souls for some coin or alcohol, making corruption, disorder, and incompetence reach levels you people in the US and Western Europe can't imagine.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I am mostly happy with my surroundings, language, country, etc. Except I am tired of having lived in the same city and state since my entire time in this country for the last 15 years. I hope to relocate to a different part of the country someday, I guess it may happen sooner or later, especially if I get a full-time job that may be located elsewhere. 

But the problem is that I have also lived with my family my entire life, always been coddled and pampered and its really hard to imagine living without them, without myself. I don't think I can handle it, but it looks like my parents are here to stay in their current location, no plans to move.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

im sick of the tiny town i live in. i want to travel and get the heck outta here.

i don't mind my country. i like it but there are a lot of things that annoy me, but it's livable


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

My country's people and culture continuously irritate me. ("USA! USA!")

The idealistic country for me is far from what any _real_ countries are.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

BlackWinterBeauty said:


> It is soooo boring. I want to go back to Australia, it was the most beautiful thing I've ever laid eyes on.


Where did you visit?


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Maybe we should post pictures of our area? I'd love to see the areas that everybody lives in


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't like the country i live either.It sucks..


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I was but I have moved now and I'm feeling really a bit down about it though I am still trying to be grateful for what I have. Really it comes down to who I am around though. If I was around the right people, right relationship, friends and or family...no matter where I was it would make it great...
Another thing that also makes a big difference for me is color...I love places that have vibrant beautiful colors...and beaches. Being at the beach can really make me feel great.


----------

